# Negative Issues With Major Flooding?



## PeytonBirch (Mar 10, 2021)

I remember after 2011's flood in our area and Manila that many of the cars were flooded, so I'd think about that when purchased used vehicles or newly used vehicles for sale.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

I was quite popular in the UK a few years back to ship cars from Japan on the cheap but they often turned out to be flood recoveries dried out. I was possible to get rid of the smell but you would forever suffer electrical problems from corroded connector.


----------

